# Top job again peter. cheers



## welsh-andy (May 9, 2007)

cheers m8, doing another top job on me astra for me:thumb:
only want the best, thats y i came bk:thumb:
even treated u to 20 cans of coke and glasses of lucozade:lol:

so 2days jobs was some paint correction, and then treated to dodo's lime prime and Rain Forest Rub wax. a combination i havent tried, but came up fantastic, gives astra a nice slick wet look:thumbs:

turn up early,thats dedication 4 ya(well not really as u wanted to miss traffic:lol::lolbut sounded gd,lol








*wash time(karcher decided to have a paddy when nearly finished(bloody washer)lol,so was left to hose 2 finish off*









*
time for some cutting, to get them marks outta paint*:thumb:









*time for Dodo's lime prime and Rain Forest Rub wax*:buffer:









*finished pics*

















































































cheers again m8, as always awesom job, and gives me great base to build on, see u soon for valet:thumb::thumb:

look even better when i slap my 19's on 2moz


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

hi andy thanks for the supply of cold refreshments throughout the detail, was that hot or what , lol glad your happy with the result 
thanks peter


----------



## welsh-andy (May 9, 2007)

peter richards said:


> hi andy thanks for the supply of cold refreshments throughout the detail, was that hot or what , lol glad your happy with the result
> thanks peter


hot?? insanely hot m8, how the hell u bear with it i never know, i just stayed inside in cool
cant let u die of thirst now cud i:thumb:

thx again m8:thumb:


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

Looks superb.

Cars looks great de-badged too. How did you acheive this. Peter worked his magic again for you.


----------



## welsh-andy (May 9, 2007)

CupraRcleanR said:


> Looks superb.
> 
> Cars looks great de-badged too. How did you acheive this. Peter worked his magic again for you.


used hairdrier to heat up and make foam backing soft and easier 2 remove, took badges off then peeled off backing, doesnt come away easy though, very picky like, after u get the backing off, i went over it with carlack to take away any outline and any adhesive left behind:thumb:

ya peter always works his magic:thumb:


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Thats looking well good Peter, and always nice when the owners well chuffed too.
Great work!


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

excellent work!


----------

